# I Bought A New Welder, Yesterday



## Buffalo21 (Apr 4, 2021)

The last thing I really need is another stick welder, I will admit to the ownership of at least 14-15 of them, probably a few more. I bought one of the small Harbor Freight Titanium 225, dual voltage (120/240), stick welder. The unit list for $250, mine was a display unit, they had reboxed and was in the ”special/clearance ” section for $205, I have looked at it for a couple of weeks, the manager (who I know real well), I offered him $100, without a pause he said yes. So I now own a new welder.

A group of friends usually go to the local Chinese Buffet, on Saturday, around lunch time, then hit Harbor Freight, Runnings, Tractor Supply, Lowe’s, Home Depot and if we going during the week the LWS and the local machine shop supply store. Between our visits, we usually satisfy the most of the shopping needs, we have, eat a lot and listen to some music and some serious BS, a good time is had by all. The pick-up truck rarely goes home empty.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 4, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> The last thing I really need is another stick welder, I will admit to the ownership of at least 14-15 of them, probably a few more.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 4, 2021)

I also want to hear more about the fleet (herd?) of stick welders.

Which models among them are good to work with? AC? DC? Inverter machines that can run 6010?

I have 3 stick welders. One of them, a 300 lb., 250-300A, 220V AC/DC Lincoln IdealArc that I’ve been trying to give away (for free!) for over a year!


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 4, 2021)

I have the following stick welders

1 - Miller Dynasty 350
1 - Miller Maxstar 210
1 - Miller CST-280
3 - Miller Dialarcs
1 - Miller Maxstar 161
1 - Lincoln Invertec V-350pro
1 - Lincoln Invertec V-275S
2 - Lincoln Idealarcs
2 - Lincoln tombstones - ac
3 - Lincoln tombstones  - ac/dc

plus mig welders


----------



## aliva (Apr 4, 2021)

I think you should seek some professional help


----------



## Boswell (Apr 4, 2021)

You and General Zod could get together and have a welder convention.


----------



## brino (Apr 4, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> One of them, a 300 lb., 250-300A, 220V AC/DC Lincoln (UltraArc?), I’ve been trying to give away for over a year!



If only I was closer!
-brino


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 4, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> I have the following stick welders
> 
> 1 - Miller Dynasty 350
> 1 - Miller Maxstar 210
> ...



I like this guy!


----------



## Artie F. Emm (Apr 4, 2021)

Your Saturday ritual sounds like a blast! Have you tried out the new welder yet?


----------



## G-ManBart (Apr 5, 2021)

This thread makes me feel positively normal!  I'm down to just five welders with stick capability.


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 5, 2021)

I am looking for a TIG welder that can also do stick. Right now all I have is MIG and OXY/AC.

I feel deprived....


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 5, 2021)

Artie F. Emm said:


> Your Saturday ritual sounds like a blast! Have you tried out the new welder yet?


Yep, I ran about 5 sticks each of 3/32” and 1/8” Murex EasyArc E6011C, and about 5 sticks of both 3/32” Excalibur and Atom Arc 7018

Arc was steady, no unusual noise, smell or any other issue. I‘m surprise, not sure of unit longevity or long term usage, but from what I’ve seen so far (I know 3 people with them), it’s a viable welder, I’ve used a lot better and I‘ve also use a lot worse.


----------



## G-ManBart (Apr 5, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> I am looking for a TIG welder that can also do stick. Right now all I have is MIG and OXY/AC.
> 
> I feel deprived....


Head on over to Michigan....I've got just the thing for that!  Syncrowaves are actually fantastic stick welders.


----------



## G-ManBart (Apr 5, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> Yep, I ran about 5 sticks each of 3/32” and 1/8” Murex EasyArc E6011C, and about 5 sticks of both 3/32” Excalibur and Atom Arc 7018
> 
> Arc was steady, no unusual noise, smell or any other issue. I‘m surprise, not sure of unit longevity or long term usage, but from what I’ve seen so far (I know 3 people with them), it’s a viable welder, I’ve used a lot better and I‘ve also use a lot worse.


I haven't looked at the specs....will they run 6010?


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 5, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> I am looking for a TIG welder that can also do stick. Right now all I have is MIG and OXY/AC.
> 
> I feel deprived....


I am in this camp.  Looking into the Miller Dynasty 200 for Tig and Stick.  Pricey, can't justify it yet and that is just 1 unit.  Feeling like a slacker here as well.  Great story though, probably a good thing I don't have a Saturday shopping crew ritual.  I am not good at coming home with an empty truck and definitely don't have the space for that kind of hardware.


----------



## Weld ON (Apr 7, 2021)

As first any welding machine can do MMA ... 

    OK guys i read all topic and we need to stop for sec because is hard to read some of words .. like Miller  and other scrap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    About BRANDS

    BEST ON THE WORLD is Fronius , ESAB ,Kemppi , Rehm , and rest of it ..? just welding machine ,
but please when you writing Miller, Everlast , Jasse , first they looks very bad and 2nd this is just better CHINA. But when you weld once  with Fronius or Esab then you will  understand how welding machine can help even you are not good welder .  This is fact and is no question about it , nothing to say more or less , that the fact . Do i have good welding machine , then yes i do have and nothing below 3000 eur for set , is like you have ferrari or you can dirve Citroen or Dacia .. be honest LINCOLN was USA president , Everlast that you try to write EveryLast ... coz is welding like first and last time .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ups . And if you going to ask me if i welded ... yest i tested all that stuff so i can tell you 101% how they weld .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





    Even Hobart or Oerlikon ... that still bag of  XXXX .. 

  So if you want to spend money pay once and cry once then , take like i will buy right now ...
  and i got one of them to
https://www.rehm-online.de/en/schweissgeraete/wig/tiger-digital-182-to-230.html

LOV it .. using for 1day
https://www.rapidwelding.com/dynamic/DisplayItem.aspx?c=4,075,220,860

I got one and this can weld 275Amps on 220V / 25ams but you need better torche ..

https://www.esab.nl/france-benelux/...i-process-equipment-cv-cc/rebel-emp-215ic.cfm

And now you have good tig and mig , now you can start welding kicking machine on 100% for whole day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just please do not start about miller  and other .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NO WAY

For sure im using all machine even crap because sometime you have to , jsut saying do not spend your money for crap what is just looking like welding machine


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 7, 2021)

Weld ON said:


> As first any welding machine can do MMA ...
> 
> OK guys i read all topic and we need to stop for sec because is hard to read some of words .. like Miller  and other scrap
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on Fronius, not a brand I have heard of.


----------



## Weld ON (Apr 7, 2021)

Well everyone just truing to copy fronius technology or esab ... and let guess what every good know company for automotive and aero using , exactly ... didi you welded with fronius or easb , kemppi and other world know brands  ..? because i welded with all brands like eastwood, miller , jessy ,  lincoln , castoline and other ugly looking welding machine  .. and when i say this is good then trust me is good and i dont care what ppl say , who need to burn 2x15kg a day with pulse , lcd and setting on torche then can say something . One more time best on the world is Fronius and esab like best helmet for welding are from 3M and Optrel . We can talk for whole day and you will just hit the wall because im one of ppl who need to burn 2x15kg a day , and when we start to talk abou 1.6 hardrox  , then where other ppl stop then im just starting . No hard filling , nothing against you . If you will buy esab or kemppi or rehm then i will tell you great for rest just have fun at home ..


----------

